# Woodcock?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Any Ohio woodcock reports? I have a feeling they've left NE Ohio for the most part since that last big blow-n-snow.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

last friday I flushed one. First I've seen this year.


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

We had 4 finds on Friday, in 1 hour at Resthaven. Went back on Sunday, same area, 0 finds in 3 hours. Hunted 3 hrs at Grand River on 10-21, & had 14 finds. Went back on 10-30, after the snow & blow, & had 2 finds in 3 hrs. I would say they left!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Shot 2 missed on on opening day of pheasant season, here in Hancock Co.
Most I've ever seen in one day around here.


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

A couple friends and I went out two weeks ago for 4 hours and had around 18 flushes but only took one bird. Cover was so thick that it was hard to get a shot off on alot of them, but we could also use alot of shooting practice lol. [email protected] We usually hunt grouse but haven't seen hardly any in the last couple years but we have found a few woodcock coverts that are so good you couldn't go up north and get any better hunting. I'm pumped up to go pheasant hunting now but I haven't went yet cause I'm bowhunting so much, but I"m off next week I"ll get to go then probably to DeerCreek.Well good luck to all and hunt safely out there. [email protected] :!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

had three flushed today in madison cty.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I got one at Grand River Pub Hunting area yesterday (Sunday). I was looking for phez at the edges of the release fields. Managed to put up and kill only a single phez on Saturday after a great point from my setter Belle. Tough hunting in the rain.


----------

